# Probleme iSight Macbook Pro



## nunut (29 Août 2006)

Bonsoir à tous
J'ai un petit soucis avec ma iSight integrée qui n'est plus reconnue ni par iChat ni iMovie;QT;skype video.
A chaque fois une fenetre me disant que soit ma cam n'est pas detectée/presente ou qu'elle est utilisée par un autre apps??
Là je sêche un peu si quelqu'un à une idée je suis preneur.
D'avance merci


----------



## SupaPictave (29 Août 2006)

Tu n'as pas un truc pour lutter contre le whine enclenché? Certaines solutions pour éradiquer le bruit parasite font fonctionner l'iSight en permanence, ce qui pourrait effectivement la rendre indisponible pour d'autres applications.
Quand tu n'utilise rien, la lumière verte à coté de l'objectif est-elle allumée?

Photobooth fonctionne?


----------



## nunut (29 Août 2006)

SupaPictave a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas un truc pour lutter contre le whine enclenché? Certaines solutions pour éradiquer le bruit parasite font fonctionner l'iSight en permanence, ce qui pourrait effectivement la rendre indisponible pour d'autres applications.
> Quand tu n'utilise rien, la lumière verte à coté de l'objectif est-elle allumée?
> 
> Photobooth fonctionne?


salut 
donc pour le whine je n'utilise pas mirror et photobooth ne fonctionne pas pour les memes raisons que dans le premier message
voilà j'ai aussi fait un hardware test aucun pb detecté

Là je suis perplexe


----------



## sebdag (29 Août 2006)

Dans les informations systèmes tu as quoi au niveau Hardware/USB/isight

Si tu es familiarisé avec l'anglais je te conseilles de chercher sur apple support.
Forum isight et nous faire un retour sinon je veux bien t'aider.


----------



## nunut (29 Août 2006)

sebdag a dit:
			
		

> Dans les informations systèmes tu as quoi au niveau Hardware/USB/isight
> 
> Si tu es familiarisé avec l'anglais je te conseilles de chercher sur apple support.
> Forum isight et nous faire un retour sinon je veux bien t'aider.


eh bien dans le hardware/usb/pas d'isight ;aucunes traces
-les dernieres modifs depuis le dernier fonctionnement:
:echange de RAM passage à 1 GHZ sur slot du bas
:maj bootcamp 1.1
apres j'ai joué un peu sur les process et taches de fond utilisant de la ram en en supprimant certains.

je vais de ce pas sur les forums apple

Je pense qd même que je vais l'envoyer en SAV etant sous garantie et ayant aussi des "bruits" typiques MBP du debut et un chauffe trés élévée


----------



## maeda (29 Août 2006)

J'ai eu le même problème. Je crois que c'était du à mon écran externe. Je l'ai débranché puis j'ai redémarré mon macbook pro et hop ça a marché.


----------



## nunut (29 Août 2006)

maeda a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu le même problème. Je crois que c'était du à mon écran externe. Je l'ai débranché puis j'ai redémarré mon macbook pro et hop ça a marché.


Oui mais le fait est que je ne me sert pas d'écran externe.


----------



## samoussa (30 Août 2006)

commence par rebooter la pram et reinitialise ton gestionnaire d'energie et vois ce que ça donne.


----------



## Pomme (31 Août 2006)

Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon Macbook, et j'ai exactement le même problème que Nunut.   L'ordi me dit qu'il ne peut ouvrir Photoboot, car" aucune caméra aucune caméra n'est connectée ou qu'elle est utilisée par une autre appli"...ça commence bien!


----------



## nunut (31 Août 2006)

Pomme a dit:
			
		

> Je viens à l'instant de recevoir mon Macbook, et j'ai exactement le même problème que Nunut.   L'ordi me dit qu'il ne peut ouvrir Photoboot, car" aucune caméra aucune caméra n'est connectée ou qu'elle est utilisée par une autre appli"...ça commence bien!


toujours aucunes ameliorations...
je me demande si le fait de fermer l'ecran souvent n'aurait pas fait du mal à ma iSight.
De toute façon il est sous garantie et vu qu'il sagit d'un des premiers sortis j'ai le droit au fameux whine a la chaleur et tout le reste =>je l'envoie en SAV à la fnac et il va avoir le droit à une cure de jouvence ;aprés tout il n'y as pas de raison


----------



## Pomme (31 Août 2006)

nunut a dit:
			
		

> toujours aucunes ameliorations...
> je me demande si le fait de fermer l'ecran souvent n'aurait pas fait du mal à ma iSight.
> De toute façon il est sous garantie et vu qu'il sagit d'un des premiers sortis j'ai le droit au fameux whine a la chaleur et tout le reste =>je l'envoie en SAV à la fnac et il va avoir le droit à une cure de jouvence ;aprés tout il n'y as pas de raison



Suite à un coup de fil au sav, on a fait quelques tests avec le gars de l'assistance, et il s'avère que le miens ne trouve pas l'isight, d'ailleurs il ne risque pas, car lorsque je vais dans "informations système" dans la rubrique "materiel", l'isight devrait apparaître lorsque l'on clique sur "usb", or elle n'y est pas, comme si elle n'était pas branchée... 

Du coup je remets ce beau petit jouet dans son carton et retour à l'envoyeur...:rose:


----------



## ludobe49 (26 Septembre 2006)

meme probleme pour moi et pas de solution a part sav
ludo


----------



## lebat (9 Octobre 2006)

allez voir *ici*


----------



## romaing34 (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut

Je me suis retrouvé dans une situation similaire : disparition de l'isight des infos système, aucune caméra détectée, ni sous OSX ni sous Windows XP via Bootcamp.

Après avoir regardé à droite à gauche sur Internet, j'ai lu un thread suggérant le fait que Bootcamp 1.1.1 était à l'origine de ce problème.

J'ai donc lancé l'utilitaire Bootcamp pour restaurer le disque dur et virer la partition Windows. Conclusion : isight de nouveau opérationnelle


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2007)

j'ai eu également un souci similaire, j'ai simplement fait un reset de PMU (ou de SMC j'ai pas tout compris) c'est à dire :


- Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
- Débranchez ladaptateur secteur et retirez la batterie de lordinateur.
- Maintenez enfoncé le bouton dalimentation pendant 5 secondes puis relâchez-le.
- Replacez la batterie et rebranchez ladaptateur secteur.
- Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour redémarrer lordinateur.


et hop welcome back la iSight de mon Macbook


----------



## cyrilboracay (1 Janvier 2009)

merci a brageira pour l'astuce concernant l'isight.
suite a une fermeture de ma cession et la fermeture de l'ecran,mon isight n'a plus voulu fonctionner,donc recherche sur le site,divers solutions(non appropriees) et puis celle de bageira,simple et facile meme pour des novice,et voila tout refonctionne,donc merci BAGEIRA et peut-etre a charge de revanche.
..............cyrilboracay..............


----------



## Balika (13 Janvier 2009)

Même problème pour moi, sur lequel je me suis pris la tête un bon moment avant de tomber sur ce fil...

Après avoir importé de la vidéo depuis une caméra (est-ce lié ?), mon iSight tombe en rade et n'est plus reconnue par aucune application... J'ai suivi la manipulation indiquée ci-dessus par Brageira, et oh, miracle, l'iSight est de retour !

Quel soulagement de ne pas avoir à passer par le SAV !

Un grand grand merci !!!


----------



## abuz_po (15 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu qu'il fallait réinitialiser le SMC seulement si isight n'étais plus visible dans les informations systèmes. Mon problème est un peu différent, puisque je n'ai aucun message d'erreur. Ni Skype ni Photobooth ne marchent, mais on ne me dit pas que ma webcam est déjà utilisée. Vous pensez qu'il faut que j'essaye de reinitialiser le SMC? Le support Apple dit que ce n'est qu'en dernier recours.

Merci beaucoup.


----------



## petitom85 (8 Septembre 2009)

brageira a dit:


> j'ai eu également un souci similaire, j'ai simplement fait un reset de PMU (ou de SMC j'ai pas tout compris) c'est à dire :
> 
> 
> - Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
> ...



Je viens d'avoir le même problème que les autres, d'un seul coup! Et là, je vais, comme d'hab', sur les forums, et miracle, Brageira me fait remarcher la isight! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Quilla-Huasi (25 Juin 2010)

Premièrement Bonjour à TOus, en espèrant que vous allez Bien...

Je vis à l´étranger où j´ai installé 2giga de RAM et dans la foulée Snow Leopard.
J´ai donc un Macbook fin 2006/début 2007 sur lequel mon Isight fonctionnait tout ce qu´il y a de plus Normal.

Depuis je n´ai pas vérifié car je n´avais pas internet. Maintenant que je viens de rentrer en France (avant hier) je m´Aperçois que mon ISIGHT NE FONCTIONNE PLUS !!!! et n´apparaît plus non plus dans Informations du Système (USB...).

J´ai appelé le SAV qui n´a pas pu m´aider sinon me dire Venez: on vous ouvre la machine et ça fera 80  minimum!!! -  Je m´inscris sur ce Forum... Lis: vois le conseil de Baguera, l´essaie mais cela ne marche pas (peut-être cela est dû au fait que je n´utilise pas de batterie -la mienne est cramée et dois la remplacer).

QUE PUIS-JE FAIRE AIDEZ-MOI AMIS INTERNAUTES MACintoshiens !!!
Je vous en serai INFINIMENT reconnaissant.


----------



## 8enoit (7 Mars 2011)

brageira a dit:


> j'ai eu également un souci similaire, j'ai simplement fait un reset de PMU (ou de SMC j'ai pas tout compris) c'est à dire :
> 
> 
> - Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
> ...


Merci, cette procédure a marché chez moi.


----------



## Lise1 (1 Mai 2011)

brageira a dit:


> j'ai eu également un souci similaire, j'ai simplement fait un reset de PMU (ou de SMC j'ai pas tout compris) c'est à dire :
> 
> 
> - Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
> ...




Et voilà ça marche avec la manip de Brageira !!! Merci beaucoup ! Après avoir bien flippé de lire dans tous les sens qu'elle avait du être cassée !!! Me voilà bien heureuse ! Merci merci !


----------



## hvs (5 Mai 2011)

bonjour
j'aie également un problème avec isight ; j'ai fait également
 Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
- Débranchez ladaptateur secteur et retirez la batterie de lordinateur.
- Maintenez enfoncé le bouton dalimentation pendant 5 secondes puis relâchez-le.
- Replacez la batterie et rebranchez ladaptateur secteur.
- Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour redémarrer lordinateur.

mais toujours rien
il reste bloqué avec iChat ( "audio" " camera activée")
Avez-vous une idée, merci


----------



## hvs (5 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

mm problème ! Y a-t-il un pilote à installer ? Où le chercher? 
Merci


----------

